# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) >  Ιπτάμενα Δελφίνια Κέρκυρας [Corfu Flying Dolphins]

## CORFU

Πρωτη φωτο Κερκυρα-Παξοι,και στη δευτερη φωτο Κερκυρα-Αγ.Σαραντα [Αλβανια]

santa.jpg

foto.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα,
το δελφίνι στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία, πώς ονομάζεται;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nautikos

> Καλημέρα,
> το δελφίνι στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία, πώς ονομάζεται;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Το ονομα του ειναι *Kristi*  :Wink: .

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Μήπως έχεις υπόψη σου, ποια δελφίνια ταξιδεύουν αυτή τη στιγμή από την Κέρκυρα;

Αυτά που ξέρω είναι:

ΑΝΕΠ Ηλίδα
IONIAN CRUISES Σάντα ΙΙ & Σάντα ΙΙΙ & Skenderbeu & Σωτηράκις

----------


## parianos

Το ιπταμενο δελφινι το ILIDA απο Κερκυρα....

ILIDA (1).jpg

----------


## BASILIS

Νομίζω το Σάντα ιι και ιιι έκαναν πολύ παλιά και Πάτρα - Πόρο - Σάμη - Ιθάκη

----------


## BASILIS

Η κίνηση τους ήταν καλή αλλά μόνο 2 καλοκαίρια

----------


## CORFU

Φιλε BASILIS για ποσο παλια μιλαs?

----------


## BASILIS

μιλάω για πολύ παλιάφίλε corfu ιλάω γύρω στο 95 ή 94 πιθανόν να ήταν άλλο δελφίνι αλλά και με φίλο που συζητούσαμε για τα Σάντα ιι &ιιι θυμόταν και αυτός

----------


## BASILIS

Το χρώμα τους ήταν κίτρινο με κόκκινο

----------


## BASILIS

Αν και στο στυλ των παραθύρων των πλαινών έμοιαζαν με τη φωτογραφία του ILIDA

----------


## εφοπλιζων

> Καλημέρα,
> το δελφίνι στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία, πώς ονομάζεται;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΗΝ XXVI ΤΗΣ MFD

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ! 
_Παράθεση:_
_ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΗΝ XXVI ΤΗΣ MFD_

----------


## TOM

2 φωτο του Σαντα ΙΙΙ σημερα στο λιμανι της κερκυρας ετοιμο να αναχωρισει για τους παξους.

----------


## TOM

και 2 φωτο κατα την αναχωριση του.

----------


## sylver23

Nα σαι καλα φιλε για τις φωτο του σαντα 3!!
μια παρακληση -αμα μπορεις βγαλε καμμια φωτο τα τουριστικα σκαφη της ionian cruises (sotirakis 1,antigoni και christina).Eυχαριστω!

----------


## TOM

φιλε συλβερ23,εχω και βγαλει φωτο και απ'τα αλλα πλοια της ιοnian cruises[που τωρα ξεχειμωνιαζουν κοντο στο σπιτι μου στην μαρινα γουβιων
 αλλα δεν αντεχα να ανεβασω αλλες χτες θα τις ανεβασω σημερα.

----------


## TOM

Aφιξη στην κερκυρα

----------


## TOM

το δελφινι ILIDA τις ΑΝΕΠ στους παξους

----------


## mwm 1969

Χθες το βραδυ  σημειωθηκε φωτια στο υδροπτερηγο ΗΛΙΔΑ στην Κερκυρα
Οι ζημιες λενε οτι ειναι μεγαλες 
ΘΑ  προσπαθησω  για φωτο...

----------


## CORFU

την Πεμπτη το βραδυ στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs καταστραφηκε ολοσχεροs το δελφινι Ηλιδα φωτο αν προλαβο αυριο

----------


## mike_rodos

> την Πεμπτη το βραδυ στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs καταστραφηκε ολοσχεροs το δελφινι Ηλιδα φωτο αν προλαβο αυριο


Πιο το αίτιο της καταστροφής?

----------


## CORFU

φωτια το αιτιο και μαλιστα λενε για εμπρησμο απο την εταιρια

----------


## CORFU

και οι φωτο
ilida 1.jpg

ilida 2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε CORFU ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτο. :Wink:  
Να το δούμε σε παλαιότερες φωτο του, όταν ήταν στα χέρια της Α.Ν.Ε.Θ. Για όλους τους φίλους :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ΗΛΙΔΑ 01.jpg

ΗΛΙΔΑ 04.jpg

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο και σ'εσενα για τηs φωτο πολυ ομορφεs :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Eυχαριστούμε φίλε CORFU για την ανταπόκριση... Κρίμα για το Υ/Γ..  :Sad:

----------


## TOM

Δυστυχως το ILIDA ειναι σε πολυ κακη κατασταση και δεν νομιζω οτι θα ξαναταξιδευσει...


ilida.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Μεγάλη καταστροφή!!!
Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. 

Υ.Γ.: Έχει η εταιρεία άλλα πλοία;

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε απο Κέρκυρα το Υ/Δ Σάντα ΙΙΙ. Συνδέει την Κέρκυρα με την Αλβανία το πρωΐ και το μεσημέρι πάει Παξούς.(αν κάνω λάθος Βαγγέλη, διόρθωσε με). Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, mike_rodos, Dimitrisvolos & Νικόλας 

ΣΑΝΤΑ ΙΙΙ 01 19-03-2010.jpg

ΣΑΝΤΑ ΙΙΙ 02 19-03-2010.jpg

ΣΑΝΤΑ ΙΙΙ 04 19-03-2010.jpg

ΣΑΝΤΑ ΙΙΙ 05 19-03-2010.jpg

ΣΑΝΤΑ ΙΙΙ 06 19-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλοι Κερκυραίοι, πριν δύο εβδομάδες κατά το ταξίδι του γυρισμού, διαπίστωσα ότι και το Κρίστι έχει εμφανή σημάδια φωτιάς! Γνωρίζει κανείς σας κάτι περί του θέματος; Βρισκόταν μήπως δίπλα στο Ιλίδα;

----------


## TOM

Με χαρα διαπιστωσα σημερα οπως γυρνουσα απο μια βολτουλα με την βαρκα στην μαρινα γουβιων οτι η εταιρια του ιλιδα αγορασε αντικαταστατη........το ονομα του ειναι ΙΛΙΔΑ ΙΙ και ειναι τυπου κομετα αντι κολχιδα που ηταν το ιλιδα.ilidaii 1.JPG

ilida ii 2.JPG

ilida ii 3.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες, φίλε ΤΟΜ  :Very Happy: 

Ποια δελφίνια βρίσκονται αυτή τη στιγμή στην Κέρκυρα;

Ηλίδα ΙΙ
Κρίστι
Σάντα ΙΙ
Σάντα ΙΙΙ

Έχω ξεχάσει μήπως κανένα;

----------


## TOM

το σαντα ιι δεν ειναι απο προπερσι στην κερκυρα ...πρεπει να καηκε.Υπαρχει ομως ενα καπως Σκερτζεμπεου.

----------


## TOM

Επεισης το ιλιδα ιι ειναι το πρωην ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Λ.και νομιζω οτι ταξιδευε κω - τουρκια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες! 
Πιστεύω, εννοείς το Skenderbeu  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Συγγνώμη που επανέρχομαι μετά από 3 μήνες, αλλά αυτό το Skenderbeu, το έχει δει κανείς τελευταία; Ταξιδεύει τώρα;

----------


## TOM

Συγνωμη για το off topic,αλλα μηπως ξερει καινεις τι καταναλωση εχουν τετοιου ειδους υδροπτερυγα[τυπος κολχιδα ,κομετα κτλ].

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν πήγα το Μάιο στην Κέρκυρα συνάντησα το F/D HARIKLIA και κοιτώντας στο AIS βλέπω ότι είναι το παλαιό Flying Dolphin IV κατασκευής του 1976 το οποίο συνδέει την Κέρκυρα με τους ¶γιους Σαράντα και είναι με σημαία Cook Island. 

HARIKLIA-01-24-05-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Kristi έφυγε από Κέρκυρα και έρχεται στο Πέραμα για την συντήρηση του. Τώρα είναι Δυτικά της Λευκάδας με 30,4 μίλια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του και επιστρέφει στην Κέρκυρα. Αυτή την ώρα στο Αίγιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Hariklia έφυγε από Κέρκυρα και έρχεται Πέραμα για την συντήρηση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* F/D Kristi* που κάνει το δρομολόγιο Κέρκυρα - ¶γιοι Σαράντα φωτογραφημένο στην *μαρίνα Cleopatra στο ¶κτιο,* που είχε βγει για την συντήρηση του. Πλέον καθελκύστηκε και άρχισε τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

KRISTI-07-15-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται τα δρομολόγια του* F/D Ήλιδα* από Κέρκυρα - Παξούς από τις 07/05 έως τις 17/06/2019. Καλή συνέχεια.

ILIDA-DOLPHINS-10-02-06-2019.jpg

----------


## CORFU

https://www.kerkyrasimera.gr/%ce%bc%...1%cf%87%cf%8c/
Στην θέση του το zanadu αφού τελείωσε το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του στα Διαποντια νησιά 
Μεγαλη ταλαιπωρία σήμερα για του επισκέπτες

----------


## pantelis2009

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται τα δρομολόγια του* F/D Ήλιδα ΙΙ από Κέρκυρα - Παξούς από τις 18/06 έως τις 30/09/2019. Καλή συνέχεια.

*ILIDA-DOLPHINS-11-14-06-2019.jpg

----------


## gioros

Δεμένο στον νεο μόλο IMG_20191017_164126.jpgIMG_20191017_164130.jpg

----------

